
Into the Eye (2016) - scott_s
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/environment/a28118/flying-into-hurricane/
======
scott_s
This Esquire piece also gives a good idea of what it's like on the NOAA planes
that fly into hurricanes ([http://www.esquire.com/news-
politics/politics/a12199665/hurr...](http://www.esquire.com/news-
politics/politics/a12199665/hurricane-drivers/)), but I submitted this one
because of the footage halfway down the article. The cockpit view from inside
the eye is extraordinary.

